# Katy Perry unterstützt Tsunami-Opfer



## Mandalorianer (18 März 2011)

*Katy Perry unterstützt Tsunami-Opfer​*
Katy Perry sammelt Geld für die Opfer des Erdbebens und des Tsunamis - sie spendet alle Einnahmen ihrer verkauften Leuchtsticks an das Rote Kreuz. Die Leuchtsticks haben sich zu dem meistverkauften Artikel auf der Tour der Sängerin entwickelt, weil die Fans sie bei ihrem Song "Firework" in die Luft halten. Jetzt hat Perry ihre Fans aufgefordert, möglichst viele Sticks zu kaufen und so den Opfern in Japan zu helfen. Schon gestern vor ihrer Show in Hamburg twitterte sie: "Wenn ihr zu dem Merchandise-Stand geht, kauft einen KP-Leuchtstab. Alle Erlöse gehen an das Rote Kreuz für die Japan-Hilfe. Und wenn ich spiele... lasst uns bei 'Firework' die Stäbe für sie leuchten lassen."

*Gruss vom Gollum*

*Quelle :Seven One*


----------



## Punisher (18 März 2011)

Wenn ich Millionen verdienen würde, dann würde ich auch ein bisschen davon spenden


----------

